# Going to have to give up my Chessie,



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just can't train her or handle her anymore. She is a rescue and about 3 years old. If there is someone out there that wants to give it a shot please PM me for the details. I'm just tired of trying to train a knothead that is stronger than an ox. Breaks my heart because I've tried but it's time to cut my losses and let someone with the time and energy to train her into the retriever she should be. Spayed female that weighs in at about 80 pounds.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man! Dogs, well anything that can be trained, can be difficult at times. I know my rescue pup while much smaller in size just doesn't seem to want to take much training on behavior but will quarter and flush birds amazing. But ask her to point or retrieve and you better just not even ask it of her. I hope you find a good home. I know there are several rescues out in Eagle Mountain/ Saratoga Springs area, I think rover rescue that might be able to help you out.

Good luck man!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

mycoltbug said:


> Sorry to hear that man! Dogs, well anything that can be trained, can be difficult at times. I know my rescue pup while much smaller in size just doesn't seem to want to take much training on behavior but will quarter and flush birds amazing. But ask her to point or retrieve and you better just not even ask it of her. I hope you find a good home. I know there are several rescues out in Eagle Mountain/ Saratoga Springs area, I think rover rescue that might be able to help you out.
> 
> Good luck man!


If no one here wants her then that's what we'll probably do. I will buy a pup in the spring and train her from pup stage. This one was around 1 1/2 when we got her so I haven't been successful in breaking all her bad habits. She is the most loving dog you could ask for and that's eating me up but I can't get her to do what she should so it's time to move on unfortunately. Couple that with my foot problems and not being able to walk very much and it's just more than I can handle right now.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey lost,
I sent your post to a friend who’s always had chessies. His female is getting up in the years and he’s been talking about getting another. 
He seems interested and would like a pic. I’ll PM his info.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Best waterdog I ever had was a chessie/lab cross. He was a natural and trained him up from 6 six weeks old.

As the saying goes: you train a golden with a firm voice, a lab with a firm hand, and a chessie with a 2x4. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> Best waterdog I ever had was a chessie/lab cross. He was a natural and trained him up from 6 six weeks old.
> 
> As the saying goes: you train a golden with a firm voice, a lab with a firm hand, and a chessie with a 2x4. ;-)


I tried the 2x4, she ate it


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a quote from my dad before he passed..."had dogs all my life, only bad dog I ever had was Sam, my Chesapeake". I remember Sam, seemed like a good dog to us kids, 60 yrs ago.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

High Desert Elk said:


> As the saying goes: you train a golden with a firm voice, a lab with a firm hand, and a chessie with a 2x4. ;-)


Amazing how dog breeds can be SO different. My duck dog is a Golden. I didn't get into waterfowl until she was a few years old. She is not the best duck dog out there but all things considered both as a family and hunting dog, she is the best dang dog I've EVER had! I started trying her duck training in the beginning with a firm hand and being very stern with her. She has a lot of natural instinct in her but would get more reluctant to make a retrieve every year. The last few years, it has been with a gentle hand and lots of praise and a treat when she does something right and ignoring her faults. She has made a total turn around in her abilities and has turned into a wonderful companion to have out in the boat and she is eager to make the retrieves.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

My guy would dive retrieve, blind retrieve, swim to the other bank and retrieve back. When your gun was up he was at attention. He would often spot birds before me. Loved watching him work.

He really slowed down when he survived a heartworm treatment, then we quit going altogether. He would tolerate the kiddos tugging on his tail and ears until he had enough, then would just get up and lay down somewhere else. He died back in '06 at 13 yrs old.

Man - I miss him... :-(


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> As the saying goes: you train a golden with a firm voice, a lab with a firm hand, and a chessie with a 2x4. ;-)


Written by someone who never knew a Chessie. They respond best when you learn how to convince them it was their idea to do what you want. You teach a Lab commands. You teach Chessies concepts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> Written by someone who never knew a Chessie. They respond best when you learn how to convince them it was their idea to do what you want. You teach a Lab commands. You teach Chessies concepts.


I'm about to teach her the concept of electricity and it's joys


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How much time do you spend with your dog each day? Chessies don't do well if left in the kennel to entertain themselves. Bring them inside, make them part of the family, work with them everyday, and you will probably see better results. If this is not possible, I'll PM you the information of some one that can help you out.


----------

